# HDR sur ipad2



## pukpok (15 Août 2011)

Bonjour a tous , j'aimerai savoir svp comment faire pour activer l'hdr sur ipad2 car la qualité d'image est vraiment nul!!!merci


----------



## irishboy (18 Août 2011)

C'est simple !!! tu peux pas !!! les capteurs sont trop mauvais


----------

